# Casting Sunday- Tourney warm-up



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm planning to cast Sunday afternoon here in Wilmington. If anyone would like to join in for a pre-tourney warm up let me know.

Only 3 weeks to go.....

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

what time ?


my reel hasnt come in yet, but ill bring something to throw 




Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Change of plans Tommy, I will be there....Give me a call and let me know more about what time....I will be using my BY....

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Change of plans Tommy, I will be there....Give me a call and let me know more about what time....I will be using my BY....
> 
> Robert


good ole pier pressure....works every time 



Jesse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> good ole pier pressure....works every time
> 
> 
> Jesse



Pier pressure is for fishing..._*peer*_ pressure is for getting friends to do things....LMAO


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Pier pressure is for fishing..._*peer*_ pressure is for getting friends to do things....LMAO


it was a pun....lol


see u there


Jesse


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, I thought maybe I would have that place all to myself.

Hmmmm


Probably see you their.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Lets plan on around 1:30 or 2:00.

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse gimme a call before you head down I may ride along...  just got in two of the new 6500 Mag Elites, the gray ones, a CS and a CT... still waiting on the bearings though... smoke gray will look good on the Estuary and the Beach...


----------



## jettyjumper (Jan 19, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> it was a pun....lol
> 
> 
> see u there
> ...


It _may_ have been, but I wasn't going to miss the chance to mess with ya.... LOL

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That was me that left that last post...I didn't know that I was logged in as my buddy...it is his computer...

Plenty of people showed up. There were some PB's falling like rain. At least for one person in particular. I think I got one or two off that didn't blow up. All in all it was a good day. I am sure Tommy will make a post about it. Good day of throwing for the most part. I really enjoyed meeting you guys face to face for the first time. Thanks for the fun afternoon.

Robert


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey all. Nice casting with you today!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ditto Guys*

Cant wait to see you guys on the sand sometime as well.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yep, had a blast guys, nice meetin with ya'll again.

justin you were hittin some nice numbers man, definately improved over a hundred feet atleast from ur first casts , and then hitting upward of 500', awesome!


AH! DALE! i didnt even re-read this thread before i left man!! you should have called, we had a blast, damn man im srry i didnt read back on the thread b4 i left. i feel like a heel



Jesse


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

NBD Jesse... bud called this morning early and we went crappie fishing... should a gone with you... slipped getting out the boat to tie up off a point and got wet again... gonna start wearing a wet suit to fish in...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> NBD Jesse... bud called this morning early and we went crappie fishing... should a gone with you... slipped getting out the boat to tie up off a point and got wet again... gonna start wearing a wet suit to fish in...


bahaha, almost as bad as WALKING off the side of the jetty rofl



Jesse


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds like you guys have a lot of fun,wish we did something similar up here.


----------



## bill c. (Dec 19, 2007)

*Practice Session*

Tommy;I am a beginner at casting even though I been surf fishing for several years. Could you give me the dates of the Shallote tournament. I am interested in coming down to watch. Thanks!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bill,

The Shallotte tournament is next weekend, March1-2. The friday before (feb 29) is a practice day and would be a good time to come down to learn a bit and see how it's done.

Come on down, but plan to cast and not just watch!! There are classifications for all skill levels. The guys are great and will help you out with any questions and make you feel right at home.

Tommy


----------

